

On Facebook, press ↑ ↑ ↓ ↓ ← → ← → B A ↵ and scroll with mouse - friism
http://facebook.com/

======
MicahNance
You sure it isn't B A [Enter]? <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Konami_Code>

~~~
friism
Yeah, sorry -- it's corrected now.

------
FreeRadical
Nothing happens for me

~~~
friism
Sorry, it was "B A". Try again.

------
byoung2
Pretty cool...I got a specular halo effect when scrolling!

